# Dora is feeling bad this morning



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Hadn't even gotten dressed yet this morning and my husband came to tell me Dora is not feeling good. 

She went to the vet yesterday and had a checkup and her shots (dist/parvo, rabies, and bordatella) and was maybe a little tired last night, but seemed okay. She felt good enough to snatch a saltine out of my hand at supper. :w00t: And she ate her own supper.

But this morning she had pooped in her pen, and she never has accidents unless she is feeling bad. She also refused food and tried to throw up but nothing came up, and she was shaking. We called the vet and they said to bring her in and they would take care of her while we are at work today. Poor little girl.  I guess it's a reaction to one of the vaccines. I'll call at lunch and see how she's doing. Last time the vet kept an eye on her for the day, she was back to her usual self by lunch time and I felt silly for worrying. Maybe it will be the same this time. I keep thinking about carrying her out to the car and feeling her shake. Poor little baby. I want to go right back to the vet's office and snuggle her.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Poor little baby... I'm glad you took them up on watching her today - there have been many problems with dogs getting sick from the new rabies vaccine. Sounds like she may be one having a bad reaction...Gracie had a bad reaction too. Maybe next time ask them if you should give her some children's benadryl afterwards or something since this is the second time she is showing a reaction to the shots. (((((Feel better soon, Dora)))))


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww, so sorry this happened, and I don't blame you for just wanted to hold her, but before you know it, she will be back in your arms. Sending special thoughts.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooohh I hope she'll be feeling better soon. Good thing you're right on it,especially after vaccines.
Give her a hug from all of us!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor Dora! I hope she is feeling better soon! xxx


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Dora's Mom said:


> Hadn't even gotten dressed yet this morning and my husband came to tell me Dora is not feeling good.
> 
> She went to the vet yesterday and had a checkup and her shots (dist/parvo, rabies, and bordatella) and was maybe a little tired last night, but seemed okay. She felt good enough to snatch a saltine out of my hand at supper. :w00t: And she ate her own supper.
> 
> But this morning she had pooped in her pen, and she never has accidents unless she is feeling bad. She also refused food and tried to throw up but nothing came up, and she was shaking. We called the vet and they said to bring her in and they would take care of her while we are at work today. Poor little girl.  I guess it's a reaction to one of the vaccines. I'll call at lunch and see how she's doing. Last time the vet kept an eye on her for the day, she was back to her usual self by lunch time and I felt silly for worrying. Maybe it will be the same this time. I keep thinking about carrying her out to the car and feeling her shake. Poor little baby. I want to go right back to the vet's office and snuggle her.


they gave all in one day? 

best to split rabies from others as that is alot on a little body in one day 

also if you split rabies from parvo/distemper you know what they have a reaction to. 

Was it just parvo distemper or did they give with lepto too?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor thing! You must be so worried. I think it's the shots, too. I always give mine Benadryl before they get their vaccines. Since the vet gave all of Dora's vaccines at the same time, this could have been too much for her little body to handle. I would separate each vaccine by 7-10 days; distemper/parvo(no lepto), then rabies, then bordatella. I can get rabies every 3 years where I live. I hope little Dora feels better.:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey had a reaction to her shots too. I agree with the others about splitting them up. I'm doing titer testing now and just had Emy's test a couple of weeks ago so now all three have had good titers. 
I hope Dora feels better soon and is back to her old self by the time you pick her up. Its great that your vet will keep an eye on her for you while you work. 
Give that girl a hug for us. :wub:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Right, we will make sure not to give her shots all at once anymore. I noticed on our bill that the rabies AND dist/parvo were both listed as 3 years, so at least we won't have to worry about it again for that long. She still has to get bordatella every 6 months because of daycare but she didn't show a reaction last time--was probably just too much at once. I'm sure they are giving her plenty of attention at the vet's, our favorite vet tech was there today.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Dora's Mom said:


> Hadn't even gotten dressed yet this morning and my husband came to tell me Dora is not feeling good.
> 
> She went to the vet yesterday and had a checkup and her shots (dist/parvo, rabies, and bordatella) and was maybe a little tired last night, but seemed okay. She felt good enough to snatch a saltine out of my hand at supper. :w00t: And she ate her own supper.
> 
> But this morning she had pooped in her pen, and she never has accidents unless she is feeling bad. She also refused food and tried to throw up but nothing came up, and she was shaking. We called the vet and they said to bring her in and they would take care of her while we are at work today. Poor little girl.  I guess it's a reaction to one of the vaccines. I'll call at lunch and see how she's doing. Last time the vet kept an eye on her for the day, she was back to her usual self by lunch time and I felt silly for worrying. Maybe it will be the same this time. I keep thinking about carrying her out to the car and feeling her shake. Poor little baby. I want to go right back to the vet's office and snuggle her.


I am so sorry Dora is not well this morning.















I am suprised with all the discussions here over vaccines Dora was given rabies with ALL the others. We all must be the voice of our fluffs. What will be OK for a larger breed doesn't always apply to the tinies. 

It's good the vet wants her today for observation . :thumbsup:




dwerten said:


> they gave all in one day?
> 
> best to split rabies from others as that is alot on a little body in one day
> 
> ...


I never gave Star lepto - was told not to


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am glad Dora is feeling better! Its so scarey when they are sick, esp after getting vaccinations.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - I'm so sorry Dora isn't feeling well. Must be the shots. Even before I could chime in about breaking up shots, my vet said she never gives small dogs more than one injection at a time. I have to go back a few times but that's okay and she only charges me for the shot, not the extra visits (even though she checks Tyler ever time Sending prayers to little Dora and hoping she feels like herself soon. Might have to feed her some boiled chicken or something bland after her tummy was bad and tried to throw up.


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

{{{{{ Dora }}}}} I hope you feel better soon little one


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My vet never gives more than one vaccination at a time and makes us wait at least 3 weeks between vaccinations. 

I hope that Dora is feeling good very soon.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I just called the vet's office and it turns out she did her usual little "Now that I'm at the vet's I feel just FINE now! BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK" that I could actually hear in the background while I was on the phone. So I can bring her home when I get home from work and she's just fine. When I get over there this afternoon I'll have them mark in her chart that she is not to be given more than one vaccine at a time any more. Then I'll take her home and tell her not to scare me like that again just for a playdate at the vet's office! 

Thanks so much to everyone for being concerned about her. I will give her an extra snuggle from you guys!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to hear Dora is back to her old self...so very scary when they don't feel well.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

You were smart to bring her in....hope she's feeling lots better now. Rocky had a similar thing, but not a vaccine. I don't know..he just had a pee pee accident and he NEVER has any! I hope he's ok. How does one really know? 



Dora's Mom said:


> Hadn't even gotten dressed yet this morning and my husband came to tell me Dora is not feeling good.
> 
> She went to the vet yesterday and had a checkup and her shots (dist/parvo, rabies, and bordatella) and was maybe a little tired last night, but seemed okay. She felt good enough to snatch a saltine out of my hand at supper. :w00t: And she ate her own supper.
> 
> But this morning she had pooped in her pen, and she never has accidents unless she is feeling bad. She also refused food and tried to throw up but nothing came up, and she was shaking. We called the vet and they said to bring her in and they would take care of her while we are at work today. Poor little girl.  I guess it's a reaction to one of the vaccines. I'll call at lunch and see how she's doing. Last time the vet kept an eye on her for the day, she was back to her usual self by lunch time and I felt silly for worrying. Maybe it will be the same this time. I keep thinking about carrying her out to the car and feeling her shake. Poor little baby. I want to go right back to the vet's office and snuggle her.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear that dora is feeling better , give her lots of hugs and kisses for me , must have been all the vaccines.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh sweet Dora (the explorer) I do hope that you'll be feeling better soon - - - :wub:

Love and hugs to you!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So relieved that Dora's feeling better! It's such a scare when they aren't feeling well, isn't it? Give that sweet girl some lovies from me please.

Oh...and I wait 3 weeks between vaccines. I also titer mine for the bordetella & distemper. It's the law that I have to give the rabies vaccine every 3 years and since mine are with the public everyday, I comply. But I will only give the bordetella/distemper if the titer test indicates they are no longer protected.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Benadryl*

My Vet uses the Benadryl before the shots and for the first 24 hrs after the vaccine. What I do is that I give the fluffs the amount she recommended ( it is given by weight ) just before we head out the door to the Vet's office. 

This has worked great for us!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora is home now and ate dinner but is very lethargic. She seems to be comfortable curled up at my feet though. So I guess we will be spending the evening on the computer together.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad she is feeling better and eating.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What is a titer test? Should I be doing that?



Crystal&Zoe said:


> So relieved that Dora's feeling better! It's such a scare when they aren't feeling well, isn't it? Give that sweet girl some lovies from me please.
> 
> Oh...and I wait 3 weeks between vaccines. I also titer mine for the bordetella & distemper. It's the law that I have to give the rabies vaccine every 3 years and since mine are with the public everyday, I comply. But I will only give the bordetella/distemper if the titer test indicates they are no longer protected.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwww April, give Dora a gentle hug and kiss from me:hugging:...and one from Rockstar too. Do hope she is feeling better. Rocky is sleeping on my lap as I type. They are too cute aren't they?




Dora's Mom said:


> Dora is home now and ate dinner but is very lethargic. She seems to be comfortable curled up at my feet though. So I guess we will be spending the evening on the computer together.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad Dora is feeling better! If you dont mind me asking who is her vet? I take Haley to Dr. Linderman near Hampton Cove. Coconuts Mom, Sallie recommended him because I was looking for a vet that was familiar with small breeds.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

According to this article all 27 vet schools are now teaching that after the one year boosters, the dog has immunity for life. If these were Dora's one year boosters you don't need to do any more!
Dr. Jean Dodd's NEW vaccine protocol - PERMISSION TO CROSSPOST - Dog Health & Nutrition - Dog Forums - I-Love-Dogs.com
I'm glad to hear Dora is coming along and will be home soon!




Dora's Mom said:


> Well I just called the vet's office and it turns out she did her usual little "Now that I'm at the vet's I feel just FINE now! BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK" that I could actually hear in the background while I was on the phone. So I can bring her home when I get home from work and she's just fine. When I get over there this afternoon I'll have them mark in her chart that she is not to be given more than one vaccine at a time any more. Then I'll take her home and tell her not to scare me like that again just for a playdate at the vet's office!
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone for being concerned about her. I will give her an extra snuggle from you guys!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess in layman's terms titers (a blood test taken) show if you animal has immunity to a disease. Shots given early may have given enough protection for years. My son's had them done because of his allergies. My vet says you have to have the one year booster done before they will do a titer so for next year when he's two we'll do that. BTW I never go the Benedryl prophylactic route because my DS's food allergist (probably top one in the world) says you don't want to mask early symptoms of an allergic reaction because then worse reactions can come on way more severe, instead of gradually and be harder to treat. 
How's Dora this morning? Thinking of you both.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thinking of sweet Dora and hoping that she's back to her normal self today.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

puppy lover said:


> According to this article all 27 vet schools are now teaching that after the one year boosters, the dog has immunity for life. If these were Dora's one year boosters you don't need to do any more!
> Dr. Jean Dodd's NEW vaccine protocol - PERMISSION TO CROSSPOST - Dog Health & Nutrition - Dog Forums - I-Love-Dogs.com
> I'm glad to hear Dora is coming along and will be home soon!


That's good to hear! Maybe by 2013 when she's due for her next shots it will be common practice and we won't have to worry about it.  Last night I had them note in her chart to do only one vaccine per visit.



Snowbody said:


> I guess in layman's terms titers (a blood test taken) show if you animal has immunity to a disease. Shots given early may have given enough protection for years. My son's had them done because of his allergies. My vet says you have to have the one year booster done before they will do a titer so for next year when he's two we'll do that. BTW I never go the Benedryl prophylactic route because my DS's food allergist (probably top one in the world) says you don't want to mask early symptoms of an allergic reaction because then worse reactions can come on way more severe, instead of gradually and be harder to treat.
> How's Dora this morning? Thinking of you both.


Thanks for checking on us! Dora felt pretty mopey all last night and had some diarrhea but this morning she seemed to be much better! :chili: She didn't have her morning poopy but she has some of her energy back, which made me happy and the cat annoyed.  She was feeling good enough to leave her in her pen while I work a short day today. I think she'll be back to 100% tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear Dora is doing better!!!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

HaleysMom said:


> Glad Dora is feeling better! If you dont mind me asking who is her vet? I take Haley to Dr. Linderman near Hampton Cove. Coconuts Mom, Sallie recommended him because I was looking for a vet that was familiar with small breeds.


We take Dora and the cat to Dr. Lamb, she's also in Hampton Cove. We picked the closest vet possible for the cat's sake since he hates car rides so much.  But it's good to know there's another good vet in the area if we ever need it. Dora also goes to Valley Animal Hospital for daycare but they are more expensive for veterinary care. :w00t:


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank goodness Dora is feeling better. Bernie has never had a reaction to shots and we always group them together because I simply didn't know better... but in order to prevent a reaction like little Dora's we'll definitely separate them from now on! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Thinking of Dora and hope she is doing better today...and Kisses from Max


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad to see that she is back home and is recovering. Thinking of her and hoping she is 100% soon.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm so happy that sweet Dora is feeling better!!
please give her a little hug from us!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so happy dora is feeling better


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Good news to come home to Dora is feeling better.Yeah! Take it easy now!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Whew! I am glad Dora is doing better.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to hear that Dora is doing better.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad your Dora is doing better today.
It is so scary when they are not feeling well.

Paris & Coco get a shot of "PRETX VAC RX" before the vaccine.

We just went for the 3 year rabies 
and are going in a few weeks for their one year booster.
We just pay for all the vaccines at the first visit,
then go back to have them spaced out.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad you are doing better now, Dora pumpkin!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I somehow looked over this thread. I'm so sorry! 

I'm glad to read that Dora is getting better though. Hugs to sweet lil Dora!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh dear, another thread that I missed. I am sorry. I am happy to read, however, that Dora is feeling better. We all understand how stressful and worriesome it can be when our fluff babies are not feeling up to par.

Hugs for sweet Dora. :wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

April how is little Dora doing today? Just thinking about her. Hope she is feeling like herself again. :wub:
Dianne and Rocky xoxo


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> April how is little Dora doing today? Just thinking about her. Hope she is feeling like herself again. :wub:
> Dianne and Rocky xoxo


Aw, you're so sweet to check on us! I was gone most of the day, but my husband says she has been acting normally and being a big snugglebutt :wub: And as a "welcome home" present for me she gave me a big poopy (outside in the yard)! So I think we are going to declare her All Better! :chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh I am so happy to hear that! :wub2: Now you stay healthy Dora...Santa's coming to town!:chili:



Dora's Mom said:


> Aw, you're so sweet to check on us! I was gone most of the day, but my husband says she has been acting normally and being a big snugglebutt :wub: And as a "welcome home" present for me she gave me a big poopy (outside in the yard)! So I think we are going to declare her All Better! :chili:


----------

